# Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer



## strandlaeufer (3. Januar 2007)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle Boarder,

was sagen denn die Kutterkapitäne zu der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung?

In Laboe sollen die Preise gestiegen sein! Nur ein Gerücht? Was sagen die anderen Kutter?

Gruß strandlaeufer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Naja, das ist ja abzusehen. Es ist ja nicht nur die Mehrwertsteuer gestiegen, auch der Diesel wurde ja mit Sicherheit nicht billiger. 

Und das Personal will ja auch leben - wie wir alle möglichst etwas besser als im Vorjahr.

Dazu kommen die gamnzen EU - Regelungen, die ja schon die ersten Kutter zum aufgeben zwangen - und die restlichen sofern sie weitermachen wollen zu Investitionen zwingen werden, die ja auch reingewirtschaftet werden müssen.

Kann also mit Sicherheit nicht billiger werden, die Frage ist halt wie teuer es werden wird - Und wie da die Reeder und Käptn`s reagieren werden, um uns Anglern mit entsprechenden Angeboten und Service zufrieden zu stellen - auch mit höheren Preisen...

Man darf sicher gespannt sein...................


----------



## BennyO (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Bin auch sehr gespannt, was das Vergnügen dieses Jahr kosten wird. Wenn einer die Tage raus war oder raus fährt, ne kleine Info wäre sehr nett.
Danke schon mal 


Gruß Benny


----------



## Broesel (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Moinsen,
die Preise werden garantiert steigen, da die Kuttereigner nicht mehr, wie bislang..7% Mwst zahlen dürfen...sondern die vollen 19% abführen (vielleicht noch mit einem Jahr "Gnadenfrist", aber was das heißt, kann sich jeder ausrechnenen. Über den Daumen gepeilt... müßen sie dann knapp 30€ nehmen, ohne dass sie selber nur einen Cent mehr haben...#d


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Alles kalter Kaffee:q :q ..
In Laboe sind die 3% Mwst. schon in der 2ten Jahreshälfte 06 fällig geworden.... Da kost der Spass seitdem nämlich 27€...


----------



## strandlaeufer (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Die Erhöhung in Laboe auf 27 € wurde aber mit den erhöhten Spritpreisen begründet, wobei anzumerken ist, dass dieser Preis auch bei der folgenden Spritsenkung beibehalten wurde. Kumpel hat gestenr in Laboe 29 € bezahlt!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Die Erhöhung in Laboe auf 27 € wurde aber mit den erhöhten Spritpreisen begründet, wobei anzumerken ist, dass dieser Preis auch bei der folgenden Spritsenkung beibehalten wurde. *Kumpel hat gestenr in Laboe* *29 € bezahlt*!


 
Ach Du Dicker Eumel!!!#q ... Werde  das dann auch mal im Auge behalten.... 29€ #q #q Teuros... Man Man Man.. wo soll das noch enden#c ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

|gr: rostock warnemünde boot storkow 35.-euronen ;+ und kein fisch vom kumpel erfahren.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

naja es ist doch schon teuer genug,ich verstehe aber auch die kapitäne..Also eigentlich okay:g


----------



## BennyO (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Na kla die Kapitaine können dazu auch nix. Alles wird teurer. Also müssen sie selber auch teurer einkaufen und müssen so das Fahrgeld erhöhen ohne selber was davon zu haben. Ist für alle eine doofe Situation. Für uns wird alles noch teurer und den Schiffen bleiben warscheinlich noch mehr Kundne aus.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ich geb lieber ´n paar Euronen mehr aus, als das der Käpt´n aufgrund von Sparzwang nicht mehr vernünftig nach Fischen wühlt und nur noch knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl auf der Ostsee rumdümpelt.

Die Kosten sind ja bloß weitergereicht, nicht mutwillig gepuscht!!!
Die Leute wissen, das sie von uns Anglern leben und nicht wir von ihnen.


----------



## djoerni (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

eben! rechnet mal die fahrt bis zum kutter. da meckert auch keiner. und 4 oder 5 euronen mehr ist an nem tag den man nicht jeden tag erlebt auch zu verkraften. reißen zwei pilker ab ist man ja auch locker 5 euronen los. keiner der kapitäne wird sich daran großartig bereichern. bin mir offen gesagt nicht mal sicher ob die 5 euro mehr reichen wenn der dampfer nur halb voll ist.


----------



## Macker (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

In laboe Nehmen sie Jetzt 29€ Aber wenn man bedenkt das im Schnitt 25-30 Leute pro Tour da sind bringt das wirklich nur das
Erhöte Spritgeld.
Also brauchen wir uns keine sorgen zumachen mit Abzocken hat das nichts zutun.


----------



## Hamburgspook (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



djoerni schrieb:


> eben! rechnet mal die fahrt bis zum kutter. da meckert auch keiner. und 4 oder 5 euronen mehr ist an nem tag den man nicht jeden tag erlebt auch zu verkraften. reißen zwei pilker ab ist man ja auch locker 5 euronen los. keiner der kapitäne wird sich daran großartig bereichern. bin mir offen gesagt nicht mal sicher ob die 5 euro mehr reichen wenn der dampfer nur halb voll ist.


 

#6 |good: 

Ein halbes Bier weniger in der Kneipe, einen Pilker weniger abreißen, 120 kmh auf der Autobahn usw. Denke auch, dass sich an diesen 2,- Euro keiner bereichert.


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Gönnt den Kuttern doch einfach mal etwas mehr.|wavey: |wavey:
> 
> Die müssen auch leben.#6 #6



Ähhh Falk .... nur mal nebenbei... fährst Du eigentlich auch regelmäßig auf kommerziellen Kuttern, um die Käppis zu unterstützen ?? #y #h 

So long ...

 

V.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ach waren das noch zeiten als wir noch für 10 DM im Winter auf die alte Nickelswalde gezährt wurden.#h
Heute sieht es alles anders aus.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Nur mal kurz überschlagen, für diejenigen, die denken, die Kutterkapitäne sind reiche Leute. Bei durchschnittlich 30 Anglern und 250 möglichen Angeltagen:

30 Angler 30,00 € = 900,00 € 
Steuern 292,50 € 
Verbrauchskosten 200,00 € 
Lohnkosten Besatzung 160,00 € 
Rücklagen 100,00 € 
Versicherung Schiff 50,00 € 
Unterhaltung Schiff 60,00 
bleibt noch € 37,50 € 
250 Tage 9.375,00 € 
macht monatlich netto 781,25 €


----------



## bacalo (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz überschlagen, für diejenigen, die denken, die Kutterkapitäne sind reiche Leute. Bei durchschnittlich 30 Anglern und 250 möglichen Angeltagen:
> 
> 30 Angler 30,00 € = 900,00 €
> Steuern 292,50 €
> ...


|good: 

Doch vertrete ich die Auffassung, dass es eher weniger zahlende Angler sind. Sicherlich werden auch die an Bord ausgegebenen Naturalien reguliert werden.

Egal, ich habe Urlaub und daher freue ich mich schon jetzt auf unsere jährliche Angelwoche auf der MS Karoline.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Noch als Ergänzung:
Ich hab nur mal grob überschlagen, aber wem vor allem Rücklagen und Unterhaltung zu viel erscheinen, sollte mal überlegen, was ein Schiffsdiesel oder nur Ersatzteile dafür kosten und was man für das Eindocken in einer Werft abdrücken muß. Usw., usw..


----------



## Macker (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Also Ich sage mal es ist doch ein gutes Zeugnis für die Kapitäne
wenn die Angler  soviel Verständnis für die Erhöhung des Fahrpreises haben.
Demnach hat wohl jeder seinen Captain gefunden der einen Guten Job macht.
Ich glaube das etwas auf das die Jungs Stolz sein können.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz überschlagen, für diejenigen, die denken, die Kutterkapitäne sind reiche Leute. Bei durchschnittlich 30 Anglern und 250 möglichen Angeltagen:
> 
> 30 Angler 30,00 € = 900,00 €
> Steuern 292,50 €
> ...



An dieser Rechnung habe ich nicht auszusetzen...............Aber du hast wohl den Verzehr an Bord vergessen. der auf den Schiffen ja nicht gerade wenig ist.


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Finde diese Rechnung auch ganz gut.
Mit dem Boardverzehr: Das ist jeden Tag anderes und was genau eingenommen wird können wir Angler ja nicht wissen. ISt vielleicht auch keine kleine Summe.
Also ich denke auch, dass es vielen Kutterkapitainen gut geht, nicht allen. Kommt immer darauf an wie oft der Kahn raus fährt und ob er viele Angler hat.
Nur mit den 250 Tagen rausfahren bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Die meisten Kutter fahren doch jeden Tag raus und daher fahrne sie knapp 350 Tage im Jahr raus. Weiß ich vom Kapitain der Tanja.


Gruß Benny


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Der Verzehr ist wider ne andere Sache, aber vergeßt auch da nicht die Kosten. Viele sehen immer nur, daß das Zeug mehr als im Laden kostet, vergessen aber, daß da jemand ist, der auch bezahlt werden muß. Denn seht doch mal, auf den größeren Kuttern, die in meiner überschläglichen Rechnung gemeint sind, fährt ein Maschinist/ Angelhelfer (enthaltene Lohnkosten in meiner Rechnung mit ca. 8-10 €/ h -mit Sozialabgaben für den Käpt`n fast doppelt so teuer ) und zusätzlich ein Smutje/ Kellner/ Angelhelfer, dessen Lohnkosten wieder aus dem Verzehr gewonnen werden müssen. Ausserdem fallen auch hier Steuern an. Da bleibt nach meiner Auffassung nichts für den Käpt`n übrig.
Und zu den 250 Tagen komme ich durch Sturmtage, durch Werfttage und Tage, bei denen es sich wegen der Anglerzahl nicht für alle lohnt, rauszufahren. Sicher gibt es Ausnahmekutter, die aufgrund hervorragender Leistung der Kapitäne öfters ausgelastet sind, wären aber alle Kapitäne so, würden sich die Gäste ja wieder verteilen. Und in der Woche ist auch die Tanja kaum voll.


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ne nicht voll aber sie fährt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Jörg oder Peter raus fahren würden ( oder alle anderen Kapitaine) wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde, oder??
Ja kla müssen auch die Smutje oder anderen Angestellten bezahlt werden müssen. Aber wieso zerbrechen wir uns eigentlich den Kopf darüber, was für die Kutterkapitaine überbleibt??
Entweder wir akzeptieren die Preise oder wir lassen es und das würde heißen, dass wir nicht mehr fahren würde. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

@benny
es ging mir auch nicht um die, die hier bisher meist vernünftig posteten sondern um die , siehe mein erstes posting "für diejenigen, die denken, die Kutterkapitäne sind reiche Leute", also die, die wie bei jeder preiserhöhung gleich wieder rumzetern und abzocke schreien.


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ja ok stimmt dann habe ich das vielleicht ein wenig überlesen


Gruß Benny


----------



## Hamburgspook (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Moin,

@leopard Afrika, ich denke nicht das für diesen Betrag noch Kapitäne losfahren. Ich habe einen sehr guten Draht zu einem Kapitän, wo auch schon ab und zu mal über Kosten gesprochen wurde.

Er bezifferte seine Kosten auf ca 160,- Euro pro Fahrt. Kommt natürlich auch auf die reine Fahrtzeit und den Spritverbrauch an. (570,- Euro nach deiner Rechnung) kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Er sagte mir bei 10-12 Leuten lohnt sich erst das rausfahren.

Wenn man bedenkt das bei einem Vollcharter 40 Leute an Board sind und meistens Angelvereine, die wie in einer Kneipe konsumieren, bleibt bei so etwas schon ein stolzes Sümmchen übrig. Eine Famile, Einfamilienhaus und Range Rover sollen irgendwie schon finanziert werden.....#6 

Wie oben aber schon gepostet, habe ich aber nichts gegen diese Erhöhung.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Also ich ahbe gehört, dass eine Ausfahrt sich ab 8 Leuten lohnt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

@hamburgspook
bei deinen erwähnten Kosten nehm ich an, dein kapitän meint das, was ich als verbrauchskosten rechne, denn bei 160 € kann sein Maschinist kein fest angestellter Mitarbeiter sein und ich nehme an, daß er Rücklagen und Unterhaltung so rechnet, daß er sie "vom gesparten" rechnet und damit kannst du sie auch nicht rausrechnen. auch die versicherung darfst du nicht rauslassen und das is bestimmt nich wenig. Und in meiner Rechnung fehlte ja noch die Krankenversicherung des Kapitäns. Oder rechne sie meinetwegen noch irgendwo mit gegen, aber deine 160 € können einfach nicht stimmen. Und Kosten/ Einnahmen schwanken natürlich auch mit der Größe des Kutters. In meiner Rechnung hatte ich mir einen großen Kutter mit max. 40- 50 Leuten gewählt und natürlich, da ich ja nicht vom Fach bin, nur geschätzt, aber da ich selbst selbständig bin, kann ich mir schon ausmalen, an was man alles denken muß.

P.S. Zu Verbrauchskosten zählen auch Öl,Schmiermittel aber auchToilettenpapier, Spülmittel, Reinigungsmittel usw. dazu.

Hab gerade mal geschaut, was so ein Motor an Diesel schluckt, man kann die Verbrauchskosten vlt. wirklich bei 125- 150 € ansetzen, ändert aber nichts daran, daß ein Kapitän sich nach meiner Meinung nicht sinnlos bereichert. Wie schon vorher, Krankenkasse und ja natürlich auch Rente fehlten in meiner ersten Rechnung. ( Und da fehlt bestimmt noch was   )


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ....... Wie schon vorher, Krankenkasse und ja natürlich auch Rente fehlten in meiner ersten Rechnung. ( Und da fehlt bestimmt noch was  )


Da fehlt noch einiges, wie z.B. Berufsgenossenschaftsbeiträge, Wartungskosten der Rettungsmittel ( alleine für die Wartung der Rettungsinseln muß der Eigner einige Tage rausfahren) usw.


----------



## Carptigers (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ihr zählt immer alle fleißig auf , aber wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde , würde doch kein Kapitän rausfahren !?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, jetzt kann ich auch nicht mehr anders: das Thema ist so |gaehn:.

Mir ist in letzter Zeit auch keiner begegnet der Geschäftlich irgendetwas zu verschenken gehabt hätte.

Gruß Chris


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Kapitän so wenig verdient! Wer arbeitet schon 28 tage im Monat, um einen Lohn knapp über Hartz 4 zu bekommen?
Fakt ist aber auch, dass der Konkurenzdruck so hoch ist, dass sich ein Abzocker nicht lange auf dem Markt halten kann.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ich glaube kaum, daß die Kutterkapitäne Reichtümer anhäufen! Gleichwohl wäre eine Rechtfertigung einer potentiellen Preiserhöhung mit der MwSt. oder mit den gestiegenen Dieselkosten kaum tragbar. 
Unterstellt der aktuelle Preis beträgt 27 €, dabei würde die direkte Umlegung der MwSt. zu einem Preis von 27,81 €. 
Thema Diesel: Ich weiß ja nicht wie es anders wo im Lande ist, aber ich tanke so günstig wie lange nicht mehr.

Ich habe aber trotzdem Verständnis, wenn die Kutter mehr verlangen, weil es sich um einen sehr risikobehafteten Job handelt. Mehrere Monate sind schlecht besucht und bei weniger guten Fängen (für die die Jungs auch nur bedingt verantwortlich zu machen sind) kommen auch weniger Leute.


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

|good:

bin absolut deiner Meinung Falk!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Carptigers (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe aber trotzdem Verständnis, wenn die Kutter mehr verlangen, weil es sich um einen sehr risikobehafteten Job handelt. Mehrere Monate sind schlecht besucht und bei weniger guten Fängen (für die die Jungs auch nur bedingt verantwortlich zu machen sind) kommen auch weniger Leute.


 

Auf eine Weise hast du ja recht, aber als Selbstständiger hast du immer ein großes Risiko... 
Wenn im Harz kein Schnee liegt kommen auch weniger Leute in die Hotels!!!
Sagen wirs mal so, früher oder später werden sich nur die Kutter noch halten können , die mit Leib und Seele betrieben werden ( Guter Service , gepflegtes Schiff , .... guter Fang ?! ) und denen wird es dann bestimmt wieder besser gehen...


----------



## mike0815 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

also ich weis garnicht was hier jetzt wieder los ist ? :v 

es geht um die erhöhung der preise zwecks der steuer, jetzt wird hier debattiert ob der käüten ne arme sau ist oder steinrech |uhoh: 

wieder andere rechnen gleich noch den MÄCHTIGEN verlust von 2€ für einen abgerissenen pilker mit ein :v 

LEUTE !
das angeln ist MEIN HOBBY ! EURES AUCH ???? #d 

und hobbys sind bekanntlich teuer, von daher ist es mir egal was der kutter am tag kostet wenn ich mich dafür entscheide da mit zu fahren, dann fährt man eben weniger wenn es finanziell nicht anders geht.

zumal habe ich auch keine pilker für 2€, meine fangen bei 5€ an !

und mein GOTT was müste ich jetzt hier jammern, ich war vor 3 tagen zu ner tour die hat 55€ gekotstet und nen 6€ pilker auch noch versenkt.

und das alles, das schöne geld für EINEN 55er Torks.

SO IST DAS ABER HALT, ES IST EIN HOBBY UND ES WIRD KEINER GEZWUNGEN DIESEM NACH ZU GEHEN!


und nun von mir noch ne kleine rechnung zu meiner letzten tour

von 0900-1400 = 5h
4 personen JE 55€ = +220€
sprit 110l verballert = ca. -140€

bleiben fürn käpten 80€

so nun zieht mal von den MÄCHTIGEN 80€ die laufenden kosten ab. liegeplatz, versicherung, steuer ect...

und jetzt die grosse preisfrage:

WIEVIEL HAT DER KÄPTEN VERDIENT IN 5 STUNDEN ???




Regards


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Genug um Leben zu können, sonst würde er nicht fahren.

Gruß Chris


----------



## FPB (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

wir fahren am 20.01. wieder von warnemünde aus raus und wir freuen uns schon sehr darauf. da wir hin und zurück 700 km fahren müssen ist es mir egal ob ich auf dem kutter 50 cent mehr bezahlen muss wo der liter spritt schon 5 cent oder so, mehr kostet.
und wichtig: wenn wir von board gehen muss die mannschaft erstmal alles für die nächste ausfahrt vorbereiten und das ist auch nicht in 5 min. erledigt.

für mich ist eine ausfahrt mit dem kutter immer ein erlebniss und das bin ich mir wert !

gruß


----------



## mike0815 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Genug um Leben zu können, sonst würde er nicht fahren.
> 
> Gruß Chris


 


SEHR GUTE AUSSAGE, da sieht man gleich wie du nachdenkst #d 


aber um auch dir wieder etwas in die geistige bahn zu verhelfen, er verleiht noch kleine angelboote und ich denke von dem wird er übern monat kommen #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

@Mike
Ganz saftig bleiben Jung :g

Hier werden die ganze Zeit Horror-szenarien durchgerechnet! Vieleicht sollte dabei bedacht werden das von Unternehmern 
in guten Zeiten der ein oder andere Cent beiseite geschafft wird, um Laue Zeiten durchzustehen, oder siehst du das auch anders. Denn mit dem verleih kleiner Angelboote wird auch keiner Reich.

Gruß Chris


----------



## beschu (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

ich glaube nicht,das jeder Reeder diese doch relativ(?!?)geringe Preiserhöhung an die Gäste weitergeben wird.Denn je teurer eine Ausfahrt wird,umso weniger Gäste buchen;es buchen ja nicht nur eingefleischte Angelfan´s(bin selber einer),sondern auch sehr viele,die nur einen schönen Tag auf dem Wasser verbringen wollen.Und wenn diese Kunden wegen zu hoher Preise ausbleiben,dannwird es wohl doch eng für den Reeder.Also kopf hoch,wenn der Hals auch dreckig ist.Mein Fazit:nichts wird sooo heiss gegessen,wie´s gekocht wird!!!! Gruss beschu#h


----------



## BennyO (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Solangsam muss ich auch mal wieder zu diesem Thema was sagen.
Ich verstehe die Diskussion im Moment auch nicht so ganz. Wieso wird sich hier der Kopf zerbrochen, ob ein Kapitain viel Geld verdient oder nicht?!
Fakt ist das wir Angler sind und das unser Hobby ist. Jedem ist kla das Angeln kein billiges Hobby ist. Wem es nicht passt, der sollte damit aufhören.
Ich finde diese Diskussion einfach nur ätzend. Man muss ´sich doch keine Gedanken machen, ob der einer viel Geld hat oder nicht.
Meine Meinung darüber ist die:
Würde sich das ganze Geschäft nicht lohnen, gäbe es schon lange nicht mehr so viele Kutter. Natürlich gibt es 4-5 Monate in denen die Kutter richtig "reibach" machen aber dafür gibt es auch wieder genug Monate wo sie kaum Einnahmen machen. Daher denke ich, dass kein Kutterkapitain Geld zu viel hat.
Von mir aus könnte man das Thema hier auch beenden.


Gruß Benny


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

O shit, was hab ich da losgetreten, ich wollte doch nur Leuten, die rumzetern, daß sich da jemand an uns bereichern will, zuvorkommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hatte das aber auch so geschrieben. Das die Diskussion derart ausufert, war nicht mein Anliegen.


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ich glaube, der ein oder andere sollte mal so ein bischen die Füße stillhalten und sich mal mit dem ein oder anderen Eigner unterhalten ! Im Normalfall werden die schon erzählen, wie hoch die laufenden Kosten sind. Wenn ein Kutter mit 10 - 12 Leuten rausfährt, dann nur damit die auf jeden Fall wiederkommen, da ist nichts mit Gewinn drin, eher noch weniger. 
Und gerade was das Thema Service angeht wird es sich zeigen, wielange es die Kutter in Heiligenhafen noch schaffen ohne Platzreservierung und vernünftiger Küche? Ich glaube nur wenige!


----------



## BennyO (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Da hast du recht. In Heiligenhafen werden meiner Meinung vielleicht 3 Kutter überleben. Das sind in meinen Augen die Ms Tanja, die Ms Karoline und die Ms Einigkeit. Die anderen Kutter fajhren außerhalb der Saison kuam raus und wenn dann nur mit sehr wenig Anglern.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Wichel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Hmmm an alle Meckerer hier, 

eines vergesst ihr total, die Kosten laufen immer weiter, egal ob der Kutter fährt oder nicht ! was ist denn los, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist? (ab 8bft ists vorbei... man schaue sich die letzten wochen mal an...) Oder wenn der Dieselpreis in die Höhe schiesst? Was ist mit den ewig steigenden Sozialversicherungskosten? Braucht so ein Schiff Pflege? Eine Reederei ist ein Unternehmen wie jedes andere auch! Und selbstverständlich MUSS jedes Unternehmen das Ziel haben, Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Achja, die Mehrwertsteuer für die Kutter ist nicht nur um 3% gestiegen!!! es sind statt sieben nun 19% fällig. Das ist eine Steigerung der Steuerbelastung um 180%...

Ohne den Mut der Selbstständigen hättet Ihr Meckerer keinen Job (und im übrigen kein Arbeitslosengeld und keine Stütze, keine Krankenversicherung und keine Rente...) und würdet nicht mal einen Euro zum Angeln aufwenden können. Und wer will hier ernsthaft behaupten, ein Kutter, der im Winter mit 8 Leuten fährt, könne Gewinne machen? Leider ist das Gegenteil der Fall, kaum eine Reederei macht heute noch Gewinne... auch die Angelkutter nicht. Nur leider haben viele Kapitäne, aus Mitgefühl für Ihre Angestellten und aus Scham vor der Familie und den Gästen, nicht den Mut aufzugeben, obwohl rechnerisch nix übrig bleibt.

Also worüber reden wir hier bitte?

Mit fassungslosen Grüßen

Heiko


----------



## Rainer 32 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

@ Wichel
genauso dreht sich die Welt und nicht anders, auch wenn die Meisten das nicht begreifen (wollen).


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



Wichel schrieb:


> Hmmm an alle Meckerer hier,
> 
> eines vergesst ihr total, die Kosten laufen immer weiter, egal ob der Kutter fährt oder nicht ! was ist denn los, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist? (ab 8bft ists vorbei... man schaue sich die letzten wochen mal an...) Oder wenn der Dieselpreis in die Höhe schiesst? Was ist mit den ewig steigenden Sozialversicherungskosten? Braucht so ein Schiff Pflege? Eine Reederei ist ein Unternehmen wie jedes andere auch! Und selbstverständlich MUSS jedes Unternehmen das Ziel haben, Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Achja, die Mehrwertsteuer für die Kutter ist nicht nur um 3% gestiegen!!! es sind statt sieben nun 19% fällig. Das ist eine Steigerung der Steuerbelastung um 180%...
> 
> ...


|good: |good: 

So sieht es leider bei sehr vielen Kleinunternehmern aus.
Ich denke auch mal, dass das Ende der Fahnenstange in Deutschland noch lange nicht erreicht ist. Da kommen noch diverse Pleiten auf die Unternehmer zu.

Wenn ich nur in meine Branche schaue, kreuseln sich mir alle Nackenhaare. Umsatzeinbrüche von 90% sind im Moment der Normalzustand.


----------



## Carptigers (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Nur noch mal so... War gerade auf der Seite von der Ostpreussen, da kostet die Fahrt jetzt 28...


----------



## BennyO (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

Ja war ja zu erwarten ne. Aber die 2 Euro machen auch keinen großen UNterschied.



Gruß Benny


----------



## wirbel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

und was haben wir jetzt gelernt ? - das egal was der kutter auch kostet, du ,wenn du angler bist und vielleicht dorsch futtern willst aber kein bock auf brandungsangeln hast auch 40- oder 50 € bezahlen wirst. im supermarkt ist 1 kilo dorsch billiger, wer bock hat. :m


----------



## Carptigers (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*



wirbel schrieb:


> im supermarkt ist 1 kilo dorsch billiger, wer bock hat. :m


 

Wenn der teurer wär , würde er wenigstens nicht so verramscht werden und alle hätten was davon. #6


----------



## wirbel (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kutterpreise und die Mehrwertsteuer*

da hast du absolut recht carptigers.


----------

